# Golfing on a budget!



## jrod014 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Frugal Golf​*
Is there any such thing as golf on a budget? Yes, there is, if you take a good look at the marketing strategies used in selling golf products. 

Here is one example. Today I interviewed a local golf shop owner and we were talking about the new golf balls. He said that representatives from the different companies send him golf balls for his own use, hoping that they will be recommended to customers. 

He went on to say that he has tried just about all of them and they pretty much play the same. After picking up the box of Titleist balls he said, “This one is probably the best.” The box he picked up cost $24.99 a dozen. Then he began laughing, picked up another box, and said that it was the best seller.

That box was $44.99 a dozen. I was surprised, but he explained that it is all hype. Because the balls cost more, people think that they will help them to play better. 

The new hybrid ironwoods are available now. Will they really change your game or is it all marketing hype?

One marketer was heard to say that since the golf club market was so full of clubs, he priced his clubs three times what others’ cost. He sold hundreds of thousands of dollars worth of them. The golf clubs were not any more expensive to make than other clubs. It was a “marketing test” and people bought them like crazy! 

Due to the fact that no two people play the same and everyone has a different build and golf swing, a product that may work for one player may not aid another player at all. 

Consider something that you are good at that takes a piece of equipment. You are an expert in this area. Do you think anyone who attempts your job needs the same equipment as you? Will this mean that they are able to do the job just as well as you or even better? 

That is something to think about. I like to garden and have a beautiful flower garden. I also have one or two tools that are thought to be the best. The other tools I use are just because they are the ones I always use. 

This is why just because one golf professional buys one kind of product and plays well with it, does not mean that it will work great for you. 

If you listen to the sales pitches, they tell you that you will be able to hit further and better if you give them lots of money. If you think clearly and with a little skepticism, you will save yourself money and time in the long run. 

Keep a clear head when looking at golf products and keep in mind that more expensive does not necessarily mean that it is better.

P.S. For mor golfing tips visit my Golf tips blog at http://golferguy.blogspot.com/


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

Good post.

I would probably agree. I personally just have my own clubs that I have used for the last 5 years. They aren't the best, but I get by with them. I can't understand how people can buy new clubs almost every year!:dunno:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

From an equipment standpoint, we are lucky to be a generation that gets to enjoy the internet. The ability to look for used or less expensive equipment is a lot easier now.


----------

